
Buying .eth is harder than .com was twenty years ago - scottshapiro
http://www.scottshapiro.com/ens-cyptocurrency-domain-name-scottshapiro-eth/
======
viksit
Interesting. Does this domain have any possibility of hosting http apps, or is
this completely limited to dapps?

~~~
scottshapiro
There is an early project for the .eth TLD to support DNS queries so that you
can't point to http. I assume that should work with https too. But the
ethereum blockchain can only run dapps.

